# Yet another Motobecane Le Champion Ti Sizing question.



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Hello All,

About to pull the trigger and purchase Ultegra Motobecane Ti. Currently riding an old Specialized Allez 56cm. It is a bit to big for me but I think that is because my stem is too long. It was a gift so thats why I kept it. I did the competitive cyclist fit test and email the results to BD. They recommended a 51cm. 

I am 5'8 and 1/2in tall with a 30.70 inseam. Short legs long body.

After reading countless posts. most 5"8 and below are picking the 51cm. as where most people over 5'9 are picking the 53cm. As you can see I am falling right in the middle. I was going to pick a 53cm for a comfort ride because I ride about 40 miles round trip to work and want a nice ride, but everyone seems to say error on the smaller bike so thinking 51cm it is.. Any thoughts... 

Anyone close to my spec's? What size did you pick? What would you change?

Edit: Also wanted to add, just not a commuter.. I do Sunday group rides, I also ride with a few younger guys and I am very competitive so I also want to remain fast. When I am just riding doing my loops there is lots of hills. So really need the perfect fit. After the bike comes in I am going to get a Pro fit done at the LBS.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Hyder said:


> Hello All,
> 
> About to pull the trigger and purchase Ultegra Motobecane Ti. Currently riding an old Specialized Allez 56cm. It is a bit to big for me but I think that is because my stem is too long. It was a gift so thats why I kept it. I did the competitive cyclist fit test and email the results to BD. They recommended a 51cm.
> 
> ...


I am about the same size 175cm. Last year I stopped riding the 55cm top tube frames shops always put me on and tried a 53cm tt with a 110 stem. 

After about 6000 km I can say that trying that was a very good idea. I spend more time in the drops. I never get back pain. 

So looking at a le champ I would be a 48! Like others has said, adding a 120 stem is easy, but if you get a frame that is too big...

You should try the wrench science fit tool.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

~31" for 5'8" is not short legs man. That's like totally normal for your height. 

51cm or 53cm would work. Personally I would size down.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm 5'9" with a 32" cycling inseam and ride a 545-550MM ETT with a 90-100mm stem and short reach (75-80mm) handlebars. If your cycling inseam measurement is correct (and not your pant inseam!) I'd get the 53cm frame. The 51 has a fairly short head tube and it will force you to ride an aggressive position. Unless you like riding with lots of saddle-to-bar drop (6CM+) I'd get the 53cm frame. Your legs are on the longer side for your height BTW which makes sizing down less practical.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

My 30.70 inseam was taken Barefoot with a level between my legs per the fit test, took it three times so I think it should be close. After much reading decided on the 51cm. Every is saying it runs big and very comparable to the 54cm Trek Madone. I went and took a test ride today on the Madone and it just felt right. After reading other posts and measuring my old bike. I think I should be ok with the 51cm. I currently have a 110 carbon steam that want to use. 

I don't mind the a little bit of an aggressive ride, but still want be comfortable. Just ordered it today. I will post an update when I get it and let you know how it worked out. Might be a few weeks, going to get a Pro fit with a top notch trainer, I will be honest and let everyone know what he said. If I was wrong on my sizing per the trainer I will let everyone know so they can make an informed decision. 

GEC - Home

This is the place I am going.. I hear he is top notch. I will let you know what he said and how it all worked out...


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope you have success with the 51. 

I went through the exact same thing when I bought my Motobecane. Perhaps I missed some posts but after poring over others' analysis, I thought more were recommending the 53. I am 5'8".

I am very happy with the fit of the 53. It's a bit less aggressive fit than I have with my Jamis which is also a 53 but it's comfortable and hasn't slowed me down any.

It's probably a case of being able to go either way. I like that I'm leaning over less but you may prefer the opposite. I'm very much looking forward to your report.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Be sure to post pictures of the bike after you get the fit done. I'll be interested to see how much saddle-to-bar drop you end up with. As far as "running big" the difference in ETT between this and other bikes is less than 10mm which is easily taken care of by going down one stem size. Don't know which Madone you rode but the ones with an H2 fit have a 150mm head tube in the 54's which is 20mm taller than the 51cm Le Champion.

Here's a picture of my Roubaix for reference. That's a 54cm frame with a 165mm head tube, 40mm of spacers under the stem and a -8 degree stem. Your seat will be about 3cm lower than mine but your bars be 4-5cm lower so more aggressive than my setup.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Just a quick update for everyone, I had the opportunity to change to the 53cm, but after talking to my tri-coach he wants me on the 51cm so I am keeping it. Bike is being build this afternoon and will be fitted Monday.

I figured I would give a cost breakdown if anyone was interested. If I had to do it all over again, I probably would just have bought the complete bike.

Frame/fork/headset US 998.00
Ultegra 6700 grp with FSA carbon bars, Fizik Tri-II seat, cables, FSA Gossamer crankset, ultegra cassette, Dura-ace chain and carbon seat post 550.00 from Craigslist
Didn't like the crankset so sold for 100.00 and bought a dura-ace 7950 compact crank for 150.00 craigslist
2012 mavic ksyrium elite wheel set with armadillo tires and Sram cassette for 250.00

Not sure what cassette I will use, probably the ultegra just to keep everything Shimano.

So as it sits right now I am into it 1848.00 and I still needed tubes and bartape. Shop is building it for 70.00, spending 40.00 on the BB guessing another 50.00 for misl.. when all said and done going to be around 2100.00. I could have purchased the whole bike brand new with full ultegra for 2400.00.

Granted I learned a whole lot about cycling I only saved 300.00 have better cranks but everything else is used. Ultegra/Dura-ace parts look brand new but still used. Biggest question is how much was the knowledge worth that I gained.. Because I already spent the money, I am going to say a lot.. :idea: Will post pic's and let you know how the fit and first ride went during the week. Any question's let me know.. Sorry about spelling and grammar had to leave for my birthday lunch and didn't have time to fix all of the mistakes..


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

I would have to say the 51cm was the right choice for me. My trainer fit me to the bike and it rides like a dream. I have logged 60+ miles the last 4 days. Bike is has a sublime feel to it. One of the major things I have noticed is that this bike likes to climb. I have crushed all of my Strava climbing records and feel I am only getting better. I would not trade this bike for anything.. I am sold on titanium.

Now for a few things I would change.

1. My shifting needs to be adjusted.. Not the bikes fault, but the shop where it was built. 
2. Front is a little twitchy, but it is a new bike and a little smaller than my old one. Thing I just need to get used to it.
3. I love climbing so I went with a compact crank, now I am really noticing my top speed has gone down but climbing speed has gone way up.
4. Frame shows finger prints. Wipe it down..

Other than that, I love this bike.

Me: 5'8 1/2 30.70 inseam 51cm motobecane Ti 
I almost think I could have gone smaller except I would have had major toe rub on front tire.

I put white tape on the bars, I should have gone red or black..

Thanks everyone for all the input. Love my new bike..
View attachment 282482


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not sure I agree you could size down. If your trainer left the stem flipped up that suggests that you lack the flexibility to run more saddle-to-bar drop. Fit looks good as-is as long you don't mind the look of the flipped up stem. Toe overlap isn't really a problem in practice except at very slow speed. With clipless pedals it's pretty much a non-issue.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm glad you like the bike. I also felt the front was twitchy when I first rode mine. It's just that it's so light. It takes a bit of getting used to but now I find it's perfectly fine as I've adjusted to the feel. These bikes do climb very well. Titanium is awesome!

Any other observations after more riding time?


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Hey Jason,

I have gotten used to the front end, only a few observations that I can think of. Remember I am just being nit-picky when I say this, the bike is very awesome and I love it. I would not change it at all if given the chance. Totally the right bike for me...

Now a few things I would change:

1. Got a bit of toe rub at first but, now have gotten a little better at foot position.

2. Frame is kind of boring in a cool way but I find myself kind of wishing I had more pizzazz. I do get lots of complements on my bike. Not many people have titanium but I do wish is had a little more something, it's kind of boring in a cool way. 

3. As much as I love my Ultegra group, I think I will change over to Sram Force, I rode my buddies Cervelo the other day with Sram and I think I am going to switch to force, I love the double tap. 

Other than that, I love this bike. I am putting about 100 miles a week on it right now and I must say the ride is superb, night and day to my old Specialized. I would highly recommend this bike to anyone.


----------



## darkmanx2g (Oct 9, 2008)

That's awesome to hear. I ordered one about a week ago. It should be coming tom. You're thread answered my question about sizing. I am also 5 8 with 30" inseam. I chose the 53 at first but than changed and ordered the 51. I was worried about being to stretched out. Can't wait for it and start putting miles on it.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

darkmanx2g said:


> That's awesome to hear. I ordered one about a week ago. It should be coming tom. You're thread answered my question about sizing. I am also 5 8 with 30" inseam. I chose the 53 at first but than changed and ordered the 51. I was worried about being to stretched out. Can't wait for it and start putting miles on it.


I look forward to your sizing report as well. Like I said before, I really feel the 51 and 53 could both work for our height. I like the more relaxed fit of the 53 but I'm sure I'd like the 51 also.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hyder said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> I have gotten used to the front end, only a few observations that I can think of. Remember I am just being nit-picky when I say this, the bike is very awesome and I love it. I would not change it at all if given the chance. Totally the right bike for me...
> 
> ...


It's true that it doesn't have a stand-out graphic or a flashy color but I love the pure titanium finish. I like to see this amazing metal without any obstructions.

I've never tried SRAM so I can't make a judgment on that. I have no complaints about the Dura-Ace on mine though it took a few adjustments.


----------



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm 5'9" with short-ish legs and got the 53. Personally I prefer a little longer top tube so I always size up when in doubt (though in this case I was pretty solidly sure I needed the 53). If it's too short I feel like I'm hanging over the front wheel too much, even if the fit feels fine in other ways.

Other than that, it's a really nice, comfortable frame, with one major issue (hopefully not too common):

The bottom bracket surfaces were way out of whack on mine, and needed a lot of facing (removing .5mm of Ti is no fun), after which the shell width was down to around 67.5mm, which, IIRC was just within the lower limit of the shell width specs for Shimano Hollowtech II BBs. I put a 0.7mm shim in just to make sure my spacing was more centered in the range, but probably could have gotten away without one.

Some more minor nitpicks:

1) Tire clearance could be larger. Some 25mm tires barely clear the seat tube and brake bridge. In particular, Michelin Krylion 700x25's run a bit on the large side (closer to 26mm), and you can barely get a sheet of paper between the tire and the FD clamp on my bike. Granted, some racing frames barely clear 23's, let alone 25's, but this is a more relaxed geometry frame. Even the Moto Immortal, which is a more aggressive frame, does better in this area.

2) Not sure if this is common on Ti frames, but the acoustics of this bike are, well, odd. Shifts make a hollow clunk that resonates through the frame like an empty beer can. That's with SRAM shifters anyway, which tend to have a more raw, rough shifting action. Doesn't affect performance or anything, but it just sounds a bit weird.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Hyder - What weigh ?

Thanks !!


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Skitorski - with pedals and bar-tape, I am at 17.24pds. I took a picture of it because I was excited about the weight. My Mavic's are a little heavy, along with stem. If I changed to lighter wheel set and and a little more carbon I bet I could get high 15's low 16's. I did this bike on a budget so was happy with the weight.

Just a few updates: Finally figured out my shifting problems, I have a Shimano chain and it is directional. Needless to say I had it on backwards, now shifting is smooth as glass.

Rear derailleur hanger was slightly bent. LBS found it when trying to fix my shifting. Not bad but they said they see it a lot on newly shipped frames.

Got rid of the white bar-tape, that stuff get dirty quick, got tired of cleaning it everyday, went to black.

On a side note, meet a heart doctor the other day on a custom Moots Ti with full Dura Ace Di2, everything was carbon with ceramic bearings, I mean the works. said he had over 10k invested in it. Needless to say his 10k bike could not keep up on the flats, had to stop and wait for him on the hills, I swear my bike has the soul of mountain goat..


----------

